
Show HN: EverydayCheck – minimalist app to form new habits – feedback welcome - mezod
https://everydaycheck.com
======
masylum
Looks like someone got "inspired" by
[http://factorialhr.com](http://factorialhr.com) ;)

~~~
mezod
haha, indeed :-)

------
wingerlang
Good overview with the gif.

Colors are a bit to "neon" and it kinda feels like a spreadsheet with all the
numbers. Titles on hover kinda feels a bit "random", and looking to the left
all the time is what gave me the spreadsheet feeling.

~~~
mezod
thanks! you are right it's spreadsheety, that was the idea little bit but I
have to do something with the numbers for sure!

